# HID Problems



## AlexFirth91 (Mar 10, 2012)

So I got aftermarket Hids installed from a local shop and for some reason the lights keep flickering only when the car is in motion, Idk what the problem is and twice I took it to the shop and they haven't correctly fixed the issue I need some help or pointers on what the problem can be


----------

